# [SAFARI] Raccourci sélection du champ de recherche



## CrazyLiam (26 Février 2012)

Je cherche à modifier le raccourci pour activer la recherche Google (champ de recherche en haut à droite) dans Safari 5.1.3 sous Lion. Je connais la manip' à faire dans les préférences système mais je n'arrive pas à trouver le terme exact pour activer le raccourci. J'ai cherché un peu partout, et je n'ai rien trouvé qui marche. Si quelqu'un connait le terme exact, ça me rendrait vraiment service


----------



## r e m y (26 Février 2012)

Ce serait correct de ta part de donner la solution!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce serait correct de ta part de donner la solution!



Préférences Safari > Général > 2ème ligne > Moteur de recherche par défaut


----------



## r e m y (26 Février 2012)

ificti a dit:


> Préférences Safari > Général > 2ème ligne > Moteur de recherche par défaut



Ca c'est pour changer le moteur de recherche par défaut... mais CrazyLiam parle d'un raccourci pour "activer le champ de recherche", donc je comprends "pour envoyer le curseur dans ce champ de recherche" sans avoir besoin de cliquer dedans...

personnellement je n'en ai pas besoin, mais par principe, il me semble que quand on pose une question et qu'on trouve la réponse, la moindre des choses est de publier la réponse pour aider le prochain qui se posera la même question!


----------



## wath68 (26 Février 2012)

Et hop !
Le raccourci cmd+alt+f, comme indiqué dans le menu Édition / Rechercher


----------



## CrazyLiam (28 Février 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Ca c'est pour changer le moteur de recherche par défaut... mais CrazyLiam parle d'un raccourci pour "activer le champ de recherche", donc je comprends "pour envoyer le curseur dans ce champ de recherche" sans avoir besoin de cliquer dedans...
> 
> personnellement je n'en ai pas besoin, mais par principe, il me semble que quand on pose une question et qu'on trouve la réponse, la moindre des choses est de publier la réponse pour aider le prochain qui se posera la même question!


Au lieu de t'emballer, lis bien tout :



> Dernière modification par CrazyLiam ; 26/02/2012 à 11h22. Motif: Réponse trouvée : "Recherche Google..."


----------



## r e m y (28 Février 2012)

CrazyLiam a dit:


> Au lieu de t'emballer, lis bien tout :


 

"Recherche Google" ça peut vouloir dire qu'il suffit de faire une recherche sur Google pour trouver la solution....


----------



## wath68 (28 Février 2012)

CrazyLiam a dit:


> Dernière modification par CrazyLiam ; 26/02/2012 à 11h22. Motif: Réponse trouvée : "Recherche Google..."


Ouais, et donc, c'est quoi la réponse ?
Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Remy.


----------



## r e m y (28 Février 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Ouais, et donc, c'est quoi la réponse ?
> Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Remy.


 

Ben il faut comprendre que c'est CA la réponse: "Recherche Google..." 

ce qui en fait est bcp plus clair une fois qu'on a vu TON message, illustré de la copie d'écran, et qui fait comprendre que "Recherche Google..." est  une ligne de menu comportant un raccourci clavier cmd-alt-F

c'qu'on peut être limité niveau comprenotte!!! c'set dingue! :rose:


----------



## CrazyLiam (29 Février 2012)




----------

